# hi from upstate ny



## fenceguy2002 (Mar 19, 2009)

hello everyone, I got a compound bow 8 months ago,my son also, and we have been target shooting about 2-3 times a week and really love it, hoping to take my course and hunt this year, hope i can ad some and get some info. Happy shots! Tori


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Where upstate are you from? I grew up in Albany and have been living down near Kingston for almost 19 yrs....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## fenceguy2002 (Mar 19, 2009)

McHouck said:


> Welcome to AT! Where upstate are you from? I grew up in Albany and have been living down near Kingston for almost 19 yrs....


I'm up outside glens falls in Kingsbury.I used to work in albany for around 3 years commuting got old.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tori. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Good shooting!!!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

